# What's with the poll "moderation"?



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

We've had yet another incident of poll choices being silently removed from HH posts. If the choices are all acceptable under forum rules (i.e. family friendly, non-political, legal, copyright-free), why are the polls being modified? Most of the polls are for fun, and the choices are meant to increase the "fun factor". 

Is this really necessary?

Brad


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=127146
*13. Polls: If you start a thread containing a poll, keep the options on topic. Polls containing "silly" poll options will be removed.*
The entire poll is supposed to be removed as the rules state, but so far just the "silly" options have. Some may remember that poll games caused the removal of all polls for a while last time this came up.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Heaven forbid we have a lottle fun around here...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Chapper1 said:


> Heaven forbid we have a lottle fun around here...


Now that you mention it, polls with silly options could remain intact in the Fun House if the OP requests it.
Closing this now as it's not what this forum is for.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Chapper1 said:


> Heaven forbid we have a lottle fun around here...


You know....Use the site as it is asked to be used and then we have no issue. It was clearly started as to why the polls were modified. Fun and games are for another section. You are aware of that. It is not about not being allowed to have fun here. (Give me a break) You must enjoy the site for you do stay and use it with your on-line friends. I even installed an arcade a long time ago...now thats fun!


----------

